# Carpet in the kitchen



## BayPointArchitect (Mar 16, 2018)

We have a home builder who is building spec homes with carpet in the kitchen.  Aside from this being impractical, does anyone know of anything in the residential code that would prohibit this?

Thank you,

ICC Certified Plan Reviewer
NFPA Certified Fire Plan Examiner


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 16, 2018)

No; but possibly for walls and ceiling in accordance to section R302.9 (2012) Flame spread index and smoke-developed index for wall and ceiling finishes.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 16, 2018)

No code issue except what FV posted. Kitchen carpet has been around for a long time. We had some big rose pattern in a house back in the old days in"1990", tore it out after about 5 years and replaced it with tile, then tore that out and replaced it with wood. Think I'll replace the wife before I change out that floor again. 

Once had a house with indoor outdoor carpet in the garage, I think that's a no..no.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 16, 2018)

Nothing but a bad choice........


----------



## steveray (Mar 19, 2018)

No prohibition....My house had carpet in the kitchen and first floor bathroom when I moved in...


----------



## FeliHodges (Dec 28, 2020)

I dont see ok to have a carpet in your kitchen. For me, Kitchen is like a workplace. You cook there and it's not ok if there is a carpet. I've I would have a carpet in my kitchen, I would wash it every day. For a kitchen, better is a deck floor.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 28, 2020)

bad practice and unhealthy too.


----------



## e hilton (Dec 28, 2020)

My new early 1990’s house in texas had the master bedroom carpet extended into the bathroom.  Felt better underfoot than cold tile.  We replaced it after about 3 yrs.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 28, 2020)

"Feels" nice initially by eventually mold odors will make you think otherwise.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 28, 2020)

We had a floral rose carpet design, held up for about 6 years, shows tracks around the appliances and sink area, but it would clean up, had scotch-guard or something like that in the carpet threads. Don't see carpet in the kitchen anymore at all.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 28, 2020)

BayPointArchitect said:


> We have a home builder who is building spec homes with carpet in the kitchen.  Aside from this being impractical, does anyone know of anything in the residential code that would prohibit this?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ...



If the builder is being that cheap with flooring, where else is he/she trying to save money and cut corners?


----------



## rktect 1 (Dec 29, 2020)

Pretty awful  Almost as bad as when I see it in bathrooms.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 29, 2020)

Believe me or not carpet in the kitchen wasn't that bad, no cold feet and we knew it wasn't going to last, no underlayment was used so we save some $$. 

We eventually changed it out to tile, maybe the builder is installing this for the customer?

I have carpet in the laundry room helps with reducing sound from that crap washer.


----------



## JessicaBaker (May 18, 2021)

Joanlymp said:


> I guess you can't prohibit a home builder to put a carpet in any room of the house. The problem with the carpet in the kitchen is that it gets dirty very fast, so it's quite useless. Yeah, as the PP said your feet don't get cold, but you can wear slippers for that purpose. We had a Persian carpet in our kitchen, and it wasn't a good idea. It got dirty very fast and we couldn't clean it by our own strenght. We had to get carpet cleaning services to solve this issue. The guys even said that it was a really bad idea to put such a carpet in the kitchen. Now I understand why, lol.


True story. As much as I love carpets, I don't have them in my kitchen. Not really practical.


----------

